# 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up!



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

someone suggested to post this so why not lets get the ball rolling 
were looking for more specs not just dyno's! thanks....
12v vr6 only please!
heres my set up 
















12v vr6 3.0 litre block stock internals /with high rev kit on valve train
started with a kinetic stage 1 kit 
kinetic fmic
kinetic t61/gt40 turbo 
9;1 c2 head spacer
c2 630cc program 
c2 short runner
greddy profec b ebc @18 psi ,,,,,est around 400 whp 
2.5 down pipe /with 3 inch custom exhaust with hi-flo cat
aem wide band gauge 
_Modified by dtm337 at 11:18 AM 4-10-2008_

_Modified by dtm337 at 11:21 AM 4-10-2008_

_Modified by dtm337 at 11:21 AM 4-10-2008_


_Modified by dtm337 at 2:54 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

as of right now
stock 2.8L 12v VR6 with 82k
9:1 C2 Headspacer
kinetics stage 1 VRT kit
C2 30# injectors and software
3" 20squared downpipe
42dd test pipe
snow performance stage 2 water/meth
vdo boost gauge
innovative lc-1 wideband with db series gauge
running it on 9-13psi, should be about 300whp


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (dtm337)*










12v vr6 stock block
stock compression
kinetics stage 1
36lb C2 tune/injectors
devils own methanol setup
DSR 256FI cams
3" exhaust
13psi


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (crazysccrmd)*

















Here is my setup, 344 WHP 317 WTQ at 15/16 PSI on 93 octane;
• Garrett T3/T4 60 trim .63 a/r
• 8.5:1 C2 Headspacer
• C2 stage 2 Fueling
• 3" exhaust

Has Schimmel 263 Cams now...


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (Gabe.)*

you guys realize theres a dyno section of these forums right???
pls post this info in there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it will last longer and wont fall into the vwvortex abyss


----------



## hell-on-wheels (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (Corradokcid)*

^^^^^^

beat me to it.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (hell-on-wheels)*








yea im just trying to get a good database of various VW dyno plots....over the years of me visiting this site i've seen soo many dynos that got lost in the shuffle....i'd love to have endless pages of various dynos 
so pls repost this stuff in the 12v turbo dyno section...
im working on getting them stickied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (Corradokcid)*

Yea I know but it's pretty unorganized and not everyone knows that the dyno forum is there. Plus this isn't just dynos. We want information on setups and specs that everyone in the community has. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That and I'm the only one with a dyno in here so far. I'm sure most of the guys don't have them...


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_you guys realize theres a dyno section of these forums right???


i think the plan for this was to help stop the large number of "what kind of power can i make" posts everyday by having people just read what's here


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
i think the plan for this was to help stop the large number of "what kind of power can i make" posts everyday by having people just read what's here

yep its just for specs and for reference for other vrt owners .....not 
a numbers game


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (dtm337)*

i think this is a great post... i am personally gathering all the parts for my BT setup and this really helps me make a good decision of what i want and what kind of numbers a can expect...


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (Boost112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost112* »_i think this is a great post... i am personally gathering all the parts for my BT setup and this really helps me make a good decision of what i want and what kind of numbers a can expect...
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
i think the plan for this was to help stop the large number of "what kind of power can i make" posts everyday by having people just read what's here

well....thats why we have a dyno forum...so that members can go in the dyno forum...see charts and setups and collect some info...if you go check in the dyno forum there are a good amount of charts/setups posted there already
this thread will eventually die and not be seen
hence why the moderators made a dyno section
im not trying to be rude.....im just trying to help create a better database so that one day members can go in that section and have over 10 pages of dynoplots to look at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that's why im asking you to please post this stuff in there sooo it will always be around and doesnt get archived 
thanks guys










_Modified by Corradokcid at 11:40 AM 4-10-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i just dont go to the dyno forum because i have never dynoed my car, and dont really care for numbers other then my own.
us in the kinetics thread though up this idea and decided to go with it. We have new people in there just about everyday so this thread and the dyno thread should grow.....i just feel more people will post here because its in the FI forum not the dyno forum. If their car hasnt been dynoed they may not even think to just post specs, here they can do either.
both are great ideas, and this is a forum so subjects are gonna get lost with time. if it lives, it lives. if it doesnt, oh well, atleast we didnt waste any paper








*What we really need is a thread, like this, but totally FREE of any small talk. Post specs and NOTHING but specs. That way people can go through it and see nothing but specs, yet PM or message the owners any questions they may have about that specific setup*


_Modified by dankvwguy at 3:51 PM 4-10-2008_


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_i just dont go to the dyno forum because i have never dynoed my car, and dont really care for numbers other then my own.
us in the kinetics thread though up this idea and decided to go with it. We have new people in there just about everyday so this thread and the dyno thread should grow.....i just feel more people will post here because its in the FI forum not the dyno forum. If their car hasnt been dynoed they may not even think to just post specs, here they can do either.
both are great ideas, and this is a forum so subjects are gonna get lost with time. if it lives, it lives. if it doesnt, oh well, atleast we didnt waste any paper








*What we really need is a thread, like this, but totally FREE of any small talk. Post specs and NOTHING but specs. That way people can go through it and see nothing but specs, yet PM or message the owners any questions they may have about that specific setup*

_Modified by dankvwguy at 3:51 PM 4-10-2008_


agreed lets clean this up guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uamadman (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (dtm337)*

VR6
Cams
APR head Studs
9:0 - 1 C2 Head Spacer
c2 42lb injectors
T3/T4 turboknetics
Front mount innercooler
Full 3in exhaust
Dynoed 371 whp at 15psi in baltimore
Running 18psi now waiting for next dyno day here in the 321


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (uamadman)*

just got my car dynoed over the weekend.
APR head Studs
8.5 - 1 C2 Head Spacer
c2 42lb injectors
t3t04 garrett 60 trim w/63 ar exhaust 
medium size front mount intercooler w/ 2.5"in 2.5"out piping
2.5" DP
C2 SRI manifold
3" cat-less exhaust
255 walbro fuel pump
407whp/368wtq @ 18.5
i ran out of runs.I will be back to run 20psi next time.
I will post up dyno sheet when it get's E-mailed to me.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (HotredVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HotredVR* »_just got my car dynoed over the weekend.
APR head Studs
8.5 - 1 C2 Head Spacer
c2 42lb injectors
t3t04 garrett 60 trim w/63 ar exhaust 
medium size front mount intercooler w/ 2.5"in 2.5"out piping
2.5" DP
C2 SRI manifold
3" cat-less exhaust
255 walbro fuel pump
407whp/368wtq @ 18.5
i ran out of runs.I will be back to run 20psi next time.
I will post up dyno sheet when it get's E-mailed to me.

Your car was bad a$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was there with my brother in his STI. I wanted to bring the VR6T but it was down. I'm waiting on the intercooler piping which should get here tomorrow.
On your side exhaust, is your muffler straight thru or chambered? Thanks


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (BMAN)*

thanks man i deff had a blast.I'm already thinking of re-dynoing.I want to see what my car has at 20-22psi.Anyway's back on subject.I run a straight thru magnaflo.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (HotredVR)*

OK, Cool... Once I get mine back together I'm going to take it up there. Right now I run 2.5" exhaust and want to run 3" just not sure if I want to run it out the side. I would think your would be much louder then it was.


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (BMAN)*

it's not really that loud....only when you get on it is when she screams.


----------



## VR6GT35TURBO (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (HotredVR)*

Built 2000 GLS VR6T
-c2 #42 ecu
-bored over .020" 2.9L
-ross pistions 9:1 cr
-hp engine bearings and rings
-peuter i-beam rods
-ported and polished head
-peloquin lsd
-GT35R
-3" turbo back exhaust w/ cat
-NO CHECK ENGINE LIGHT!!!
Last year I made 315whp/320wtq on a mustange dyno w/ 13psi, weak clutch, and exhaust manifold leak.
Last week with new clutch, manifold welded, msd ignition, and 18psi on the 4th hard pull I broke the drivers side axle joint...
This week in the mail Stage 2.9 driveshaftshop.com 475whp axles...back on the dyno in 3 weeks


_Modified by VR6GT35TURBO at 10:00 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (VR6GT35TURBO)*

I like to whore her out.








Stock long block with 130k miles and over 170psi in all 6cylinders still








Kinetic stage 1
t3t4 60 trim 0.82 a/r
3" dp
2.5" catless tb
29 x 9 x 2.5" fmic with 2.5" piping
Devils / Snow w/m injection (not running till summer)
Greddy Type S open and Forge DV recirculated
11 psi daily makes 306whp


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (HotredVR)*

just got my car dynoed over the weekend.
ARP head Studs
8.5 - 1 C2 Head Spacer
c2 42lb injectors
t3t04 garrett 60 trim w/63 ar exhaust
medium size front mount intercooler w/ 2.5"in 2.5"out piping
2.5" DP
C2 SRI manifold
3" cat-less exhaust
255 walbro fuel pump
407whp/368wtq @19.5










_Modified by HotredVR at 3:41 AM 4-18-2008_


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (HotredVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HotredVR* »_just got my car dynoed over the weekend.
ARP head Studs
8.5 - 1 C2 Head Spacer
c2 42lb injectors
t3t04 garrett 60 trim w/63 ar exhaust
medium size front mount intercooler w/ 2.5"in 2.5"out piping
2.5" DP
C2 SRI manifold
3" cat-less exhaust


Very nice numbers. Are you running stock or aftermarket cams? This has to be the 1st .63 turbine housing I've seen make power until 6500 which doesn't add up for me. From what I've seen the supplied Kinetic turbo is a torque monster that chokes up top. None the less great numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## s0eur0 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mad props Ron to the 407whp. That was one heck of a day....


_Modified by s0eur0 at 8:19 AM 4-20-2008_


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (tekstepvr6)*

Thanks................yeah,i'm running stock cams and yes it's one of the early kits..........my next move is to run the .82 ar housing next.I don't know if that's going to help my torque curve.But i'm willing to see


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: 12v vrt's specs /dynos/and settings post em up! (HotredVR)*

'97 stock motor w/stock clutch and stock trans
Kinetic Stage 1
3" dp
3" exhaust with 2 magnaflow mufflers
3" test pipe
Custom intercooler piping - 2.5" 
28x7x2.5 intercooler
Greddy Profec B Spec 2
Devil's own progressive meth injection
Greddy Type S blow off valve recirc'd
Greddy FATT
Currently running 11psi on high setting and 8ps on low setting.
Haven't dynoed yet but feels really good.
Near future mods:
Peliquin
Clutch (haven't decided on which one)
Low compression spacer
42# injectors and software
15-18psi


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

My old setup:
Stock 2.8L w/8.5:1 spacer, 42# C2, 3" Catless Exhaust, C2 SRI, T3/T4e P-Trim 60AR, 50/50 Water/Meth, 91 octane, ~20psi - 399whp/424wtq with spark issues up top and overheating on dyno.
Without Water/Meth I hit 374whp/402wtq @ 18psi w/100 octane.. exact same setup otherwise.
new setup is completely different, very little remained the same.. expecting dyno in a couple weeks


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

12v vr6 - 83mm Wossner 8.5:1 pistons, stock rods, stock crank
SPTurbo head, +1mm inconel valves, port matched intake
SPTurbo short runner
SPTurbo 263 cams, HD springs, Ti retainers
GT3582R 0.82 hot side, 4" Ported cold side
SPA Turbo manifold
3" downpipe to 2.5" Techtonics, dual borla mufflers, no cat.
BMC CDA air filter
SPTurbo Air/Water intercooler
PLX Devices M300 wideband
DTA P8 Pro management
NGK V power race plugs (7 heat grade)
Turbosmart manual boost controller
Made 350whp and 337lbft @ 11psi in December 07 on pump gas.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

I've since ditched that setup and switched to a GT30R, which spools about 1500 RPM sooner








This video is at 14PSI, I can't make the 1-2 shift when its turned up to 19PSI. Gear based boost controller needed...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il9UyIBCtQQ
Stock internals & head
C2 Chip
42# Injectors
Headspacer
ARP Head Studs & Rod Bolts
Schimmel Short runner intake
Tial 44mm wastegate
Precision intercooler, 2.5" charge piping
3" downpipe & exhaust by Synapse Motorsport
400whp @ 19PSI


_Modified by Fahrvergnuugen at 7:21 AM 4-21-2008_


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Fahrvergnuugen)*

^^^ I have always loved this car. I remember a vid of it doing donuts in the middle of a snowy intersection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uamadman (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_^^^ I have always loved this car. I remember a vid of it doing *Bagels* in the middle of a snowy intersection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Bagels


----------



## therealgreco (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice results fellas... How many of you using C2 software and boosting bast 10psi have installed an additional inline pump?


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: (therealgreco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *therealgreco* »_Nice results fellas... How many of you using C2 software and boosting bast 10psi have installed an additional inline pump? 

My stock CIS pump started leaning out at about 14PSI, so I replaced it with an MSD inline pump from Summit.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Fahrvergnuugen)*

94 jetta 12v VR6 stock block and cr (165 psi in all 6)
OBX underdrive pulley and a/c deleted 
kinetic obd1 stage 2
C2 36# injectors and software
custom SRI 
custom fuel rail w/ fuel pressure gauge 
aeromotive adjustable 4bar FPR
2 1/2 inch downpipe
3 inch exhaust with a 3" high flow cat no muffler or res WOW








28 x 7 x 2.5" FMIC with 2.5" piping
water/meth injection
two DV's for no more comp surge
MBC set to 12 psi daily 
stock tranny and clutch are holding up really well








should be well over 300whp
[IMG







]


_Modified by dmondubz at 1:36 AM 5-31-2008_


_Modified by dmondubz at 1:41 AM 5-31-2008_


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

rebuilt stock bottom end with arp hardware
arp headstuds
c2 8.5 headspacer
dsr 256 cams
c2 sri
c2 4" maf
42# greentop injectors
atp exhaust mani
3" downpipe 
3" vband exhaust
to4e 
spearco side mount intercooler
forge d.v.
custom turbo inlet pipe
devils own water/meth
tial wg
hallman mbc
walboro inline
battery in the trunk
rebuilt tranny w/ lsd
and its being tuned by jeff


----------



## 95mk3vr6 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (JackieMoon)*

bump


----------

